# magazines?



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Do any of you guys subscribe to magazines for milling? What do you suggest?


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Sawmill and Woodlot. Like any magazine, some issues are better than others. It covers a fairly wide range of areas for the hobbyist to the professional sawyer.

Geoff


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wood magazine is always a good option  If you want a higher skill level of craftsmanship you can never go wrong with Fine woodworking.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

hands made for wood said:


> The Wood magazine is always a good option  If you want a higher skill level of craftsmanship you can never go wrong with Fine woodworking.


BAHAAH I knew I didn't get enough sleep last night... I was thinking this thread was in 'General Woodworking' turns out it's in Forestry talk.. haha Well my last reply probably won't have much to do with milling... hahaha


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 on sawmill and woodlot magazine, very informative. It can also be viewed on line I think, just google it.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for the opinions


----------

